
DRM Fiasco Ruins James Cameron’s Avatar 3D Preview - talison
http://torrentfreak.com/drm-fiasco-ruins-james-camerons-avatar-3d-preview-091217/
======
tptacek
This isn't digital rights management, it's basic operational security. A
security failure damaged their preview. Having intense security controls on
one of the most eagerly awaited movie premiers of all time is not unreasonable
and it's not about "rights"; in fact, it may simply be about the production
company not getting sued by its investors.

~~~
__david__
I disagree, I think it's exactly DRM. It's not DRM that normal consumers ever
interact with though (except second hand by seeing the movie, or not seeing
the movie as the case may be) but it's rights management none the less. From
the failure modes it doesn't sound like there was any security above and
beyond the standard DCinema encryption.

~~~
tptacek
Cinemas have never had "ownership" over the movies they run. Do you not notice
the slippery slope your argument is on? Either you're dignifying the concept
of DRM, and acknowledging that there are times it's valuable, or it's not DRM.

~~~
__david__
I guess don't understand your argument. Why are you bringing up ownership?
Cinemas purchase the right to play movies. I'm pointing out that the problem
here was with the standard copy protection schemes employed by the digital
cinema industry, not some sort of extra protection that you seemed to imply
existed in your original comment. I would call that digital rights management
myself, but it seems you are attaching some sort of extra meaning to those
words that I'm not.

------
lmkg
Just to make this even more explicit than it was in the article: DRM had more
effect on legitimate viewers than on pirates.[1]

Of all the possible snarky comments to make (and there are many), I'm going to
settle for this one: maybe we really are better off not encrypting those
predator drones.

[1] To be fair, some legitimate users and some pirates, and I don't know where
they'll get the 3-d glasses.

~~~
camccann
Which really goes to highlight the biggest flaw with DRM: It's an additional
cost to add something that will not, under any circumstances, improve the
customer's experience.

It's one thing to have a black market providing illicit versions of a product,
but when the black market provides a _superior product_ at _lower cost_ with,
often, _greater convenience_? Something that has gone horribly, terribly
wrong.

~~~
RevRal
I have never gotten the digital copies, that come with some blu ray movies, to
work.

I have to turn around and use a torrent. I feel smug about it too. Serves them
right.

~~~
chrischen
They probably wouldn't care, since you _bought_ the blu-ray already.

~~~
RevRal
I would say that they'd, at the very least, pretend that they care. The
official motto of "they" should be "sharing is NOT caring."

And, even though I own the blu-ray, I still shared video data with people who
_do not_ own the blu-ray. This is what they'd throw a hissy fit about.

------
kierank
Conditional Access caused this, not DRM

------
hussong
_"The complex DRM system, which involves several certificates and server-
delivered time-sensitive keys for hard drives and projectors, failed in a way
consistent with the movie’s epic status."_

This sentence just made my day.

------
wmf
In one theater.

~~~
rimantas
Nope, there in Lithuania show was delayed by 30 minutes for the same reason.
Another one went without sound…

